# A stray. He bite me...



## threecatguy (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, he's cute!! I'm sure he just bit out of fear. Careful of that bite - if it starts to get really sore, run don't walk to the doctor to get an antibiotic shot. Cat bites are full of germs and can get really nasty really fast!! Ask me how I know. There are a couple of threads here about cat bites. I always approach strange cats with the back of my hand and offer just a couple fingers for sniffing then stroke cheeks if allowed.


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

I agree with Marcia he was just scared but he is gorgeous. get the bite checked out.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes, he was just scared, and I hope you washed that bite really well and put something on it!!! Nothing to mess around with. He's just scared and probably had many humans already shoo him away from their porch and he's just not sure of you yet. It took me months and months to gain the trust of my feral girl that I have taken care of for almost 2 years. Time will gain that trust, but it is sometimes done very slowly. Let him come to you, I bet he will. Cats just need to make the first move. He is awful cute, and probably very thankful you looked after him.


----------



## fanwoodguy (Oct 14, 2011)

Of course he bit you, you are big, he/she is small. Without knowing the animal history you have a risk of infection or worse rabies. Do not take a bit from an unknown animal lightly. Clean the wound and seek medical advice.


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh, what a cutie! I love the stripe down his nose. If he actually broke the skin, I'd take the advice of the others and get to a doctor.


----------

